# Tallahassee NewB



## hunter4626 (Aug 7, 2016)

Hi new guy here-I'm also from Tallahassee-actually 26 miles south of the city.Fish mostly from St Marks. Will be picking a brand new skiff probably Wed. ,or Thur.


----------



## capncrunch (Jul 26, 2016)

I work in Wakulla but live in Tally. Fish mostly after work on weekdays and weekends when its hot. Not too familiar with St. Marks. Too many boats for my taste, but have been exploring Bottoms Road for the past couple of trips and love it.


----------

